# [SOLVED] PSU XFX P1-650S-NLB9 ATX 12VSU



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello The old Corsair TX850 psu in my sons pc has a problem in that the female socket for the mains cable on the psu has become loose. We can still plug it in and support it with a bit of tape.

Anticipating things will get worse rather than better I am looking at replacing it. Money is tight though just now. 
His parts are : gigabyte Gamming 5 z79 mobo . 8gb ripsaw ram, two 1 gb hdd, xfx radeon 7870 gpu, Intel 4770 i7 (was same price as i5 at the time of purchase). 1 dell 24" screen , 1 dell 19" screen

These are on offer where I live just now ...are they any good?

XFX (is this made by seasonic???)
PSU XFX P1-650S-NLB9 ATX 12V Psu xfx p1-650s-nlb9 atx 12v - nätaggregat - Ginza.se

Corsair CX 750M, 750W PSU-- https://www.komplett.se/k/kl.aspx?bn=10061

I know there are better psu's out there but they'll cost nearly double...lokking for a bargain as that's what I need 

thanks


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: PSU XFX P1-650S-NLB9 ATX 12VSU*

Either should be fine for your needs. I've owned both brands and never had issues with either. Also running Antec gamer series and it's been rock solid.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PSU XFX P1-650S-NLB9 ATX 12VSU*

Any chance the TX 850 is still under warranty, it should have a 5 year warranty period.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: PSU XFX P1-650S-NLB9 ATX 12VSU*

The XFX is manufactured by Seasonic and would be my first choice. However, both are decent supplies and should give you good service.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: PSU XFX P1-650S-NLB9 ATX 12VSU*

Thanks as usual to all for the quick replies---- Wrench97...the TX850 was bought back in May 2009 ..so is past the 5 year mark unfortunately and shipping cost here for PSU's back to Corsair are high due to weight .

I will probably get the XFX , although it's not modular in any way (good to have it confirmed as a seasonic model though)....I thought I'd read on here that Corsair had switched maunufacturer's and quality had suffered. 
The PSU advice article on the forum is out of date but then it would be a big job to keep undating it.

Thanks REMA


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: PSU XFX P1-650S-NLB9 ATX 12VSU*

Hello ....the PSU XFX P1-650S-NLB9 ATX 12V from Psu xfx p1-650s-nlb9 atx 12v - nätaggregat - Ginza.se says it is modular which I am sure t is not. This 650 w unit costs 538 kr ($65 US )

However this is on sale XXX Edition 850W 80+ Bronze Part1-850X-XXB9

XFX ProSeries 850W - 850 Watt nätaggregat med 5 års garanti
and cost 699 kr ($84 US)...difference $21 US

Is the 850 W also made by seasonic???
Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PSU XFX P1-650S-NLB9 ATX 12VSU*

Correct the XFX P1-650S-NLB9 is not a modular unit, and the P1-850X-XXB9 is a Seasonic modular unit.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: PSU XFX P1-650S-NLB9 ATX 12VSU*

Great Wrench97....
thanks for the quick reply....it seems to be the better buy as the 650w is on a site that isn't known for selling computer parts but dvd's etc and the other site has all the info including stating it has a 5 year warranty.

Good to know it has seasonic behind it and it will replace my sons nearly six year old corsair tx 850, which I can use as a back-up--- guess you'd expect the TX not to last too long anyway 
thanks again


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: PSU XFX P1-650S-NLB9 ATX 12VSU*

All XFX are Seasonic so not to worry whereas the Corsair is not but I rather think using that quality the 850 is overkill for your needs. Are you convinced the modular is necessary. I have bought them before and found I don't really remove much anyway so I sort of scratch my head in amazement I wasted the money for that.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Quiet right Rich-M ....I probably don't need the semi-modular as his case covers the excess cables. 
My choice was based more on the supplier....the 650 w supplier basically had wrong info on the site... and I hate it and it gives me no confidence when they are sö sloppy.(clearly states " Detachable modular cables" which it hasn't...so rest of info. could be garbage)

The supplier of the 850 w unit is known for supplying pc items amongst others and has an actual shop/warehouse only 90 minutes or so away so I could leave it in if I have problems,
*All reasons which I didn't highlight in my previous posts* and considering I was going to spend 699 kr on the Corsair CX 750M PSU earlier this week in a sale I am assuming that the XFX ProSeries 850W at 699 kr is a great deal and better than the Corsair CX 750 M...it being a seasonic oem and all. 

And 699 kr is still less than a decent 600 or 650 w psu from a reliable retail supplier as I heard actual xfx support isn't great.

SO I totally agree with you. It is overkill but for the reasons above which I'd not stated earlier , it appears to be a very good buy for me.
THANKS FOR TRYING TO SAVE ME MONEY:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! though...appreciated very much.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for explaining that and I have to agree because here I can save much money at times using Newegg but their inspection and shipping policies are so bad I pay a bit more to a wholesaler who has never shipped me anything damaged because they pack right. Half the cases and came in bent from Newegg using flimsy mfgr boxes to ship with and motherboards are never sealed and half of them don't work because customer returns look the same as new boxes and no one inspects anything there.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello again---I have installed the new XFX ProSeries xxx 850W PSU.

His old PSU (Corsair TX 850) I want to open up to see if I can fix the socket on it.(and dust it out a little)
..it seems only to be loose and it still works...could simply be that , for example some metal retaining pins are bent or broken. The top of the socket is still holding firm.

I disconnected the all the cables and disconnected the PSU from the wall socket , then I held the power-on button for a minute or so before I took the Corsair tx 850 w out...

How long should I leave it before I open the PSU to allow any charge to disperse? I know there is advice out on the web BUT it runs from 10 seconds to a month...thought I'd ask the people who know :-=)
thanks


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I sure wouldn't do it. there is no way of telling if that charge left and there is enough voltage there to really hurt you.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thx for the advice Rich-M...I understand psu's are fitted with bleeder components...you can understand my frustration though , in that it may be just a case of bending a couple of metal lugs to hold the plastic socket securely in place...otherwise replacing it on my part was purely precautionary (and it's over 5 years old)...It worked fine, but socket was half loose ---
Thanks


----------

